# 

## ProMyst

Witam,
Czy warto się nad czymś takim zastanowić?
Można znaleźć w tej gazetce: http://gazetka.lidl.pl/732da8a0-72ab...5bf31e2a3a/#/6
Producent  OLYMPIA. 
Koszt to 400 zł. 
Proszę o opinie.

----------


## CityMatic

Działać może będzie , ale jak długo? i czy będzie niezawodny( nie będzie się wzbudzał bez przyczyny)? Wydaje mi się że nawet używany(Satel) będzie lepszą opcją niż ten chociaż nowy.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## iF-Jimi

Kupiłem dwa podobne, chińskie zestawy do firmy żeby chronić nasze instalacje na czas aż zainstalujemy system alarmowy podczas instalacji elektrycznych i automatyki budynku. Powiem tak. Jako tymczasowe zastosowanie od biedy jest OK, ale na stałe to bym sobie takiego czegoś w domu nie zainstalował. Abstrahując od średniej jakości materiałów z których jest wykonany ciężko tam z zasięgiem, komunikacja jednokierunkowa, a połączenie przez strop to już tylko na rzeczywiście małe odległości. Jeśli ma to być element bezpieczeństwa to musi działać, i to dobrze bez ryzyka że zawiedzie jak będzie potrzebny.

----------


## dopestar

> Kupiłem dwa podobne, chińskie zestawy do firmy żeby chronić nasze instalacje na czas aż zainstalujemy system alarmowy podczas instalacji elektrycznych i automatyki budynku. Powiem tak. Jako tymczasowe zastosowanie od biedy jest OK, ale na stałe to bym sobie takiego czegoś w domu nie zainstalował. Abstrahując od średniej jakości materiałów z których jest wykonany ciężko tam z zasięgiem, komunikacja jednokierunkowa, a połączenie przez strop to już tylko na rzeczywiście małe odległości. Jeśli ma to być element bezpieczeństwa to musi działać, i to dobrze bez ryzyka że zawiedzie jak będzie potrzebny.


Moglibyście Panowie coś zaproponować alternatywnego ? Podobnie jak przedmówca - jestem zainteresowany ofertą z Lidla. Za te pieniądze wygląda naprawdę ciekawie. DO mieszkania 3 pokojowego powinno się sprawdzić. Oczywiście, że jakość nie ta sama co w przypadku renomowanych produktów niemniej jednak możemy prosić o jakieś alternaytywy i podpowiedzi na co zwracać uwagę ?

----------


## APZ

Poczekaj na promocję w biedronce  :wink:  
Do rzeczy kolega napisał lepszy używany niż nowy badziewny.
Na co zwrócić uwagę: czytać forum jest tego mnóstwo, w zależności czego potrzebujesz..

----------


## plusfoto

Chcesz być pewny że zadziała to nie kombinuj. Chcesz mieć zniżkę od ubezpieczyciela tym bardziej. Ciekawe jakie to ma atesty i czy którakolwiek firma ochroniarska weźmie to na swoje barki.

----------


## CityMatic

> Moglibyście Panowie coś zaproponować alternatywnego ? Podobnie jak przedmówca - jestem zainteresowany ofertą z Lidla. Za te pieniądze wygląda naprawdę ciekawie. DO mieszkania 3 pokojowego powinno się sprawdzić. Oczywiście, że jakość nie ta sama co w przypadku renomowanych produktów niemniej jednak możemy prosić o jakieś alternaytywy i podpowiedzi na co zwracać uwagę ?


Co chcesz abyśmy Ci doradzili ? namówili Cię na ten z Lidla? chcesz to kup będziesz miał alarm bezprzewodowy nowoczesny z różnymi funkcjami.
Po pierwsze nie wiadomo na jakiej częstotliwości pracuje więc możesz się spodziewać różnych zachowań, ale to przecież nowoczesny alarm więc może  :smile: 
Być może łatwo jest go zakłócić jakimś generatorem szerokopasmowym, a może nawet równie nowoczesnymi alarmami samochodowymi pracującymi w paśmie 315 MHz ale cóż wszystko się może zdarzyć przecież to nowoczesny alarm  :smile: 
A przy okazji, że się będzie wzbudzał przy spadku napięcia baterii w czujnikach, a nowe baterie każdego roku przypomną Ci o pieniądzach jakie zostawiłeś w Lidlu( no chyba że będzie niedługo promocja na baterie?) to cóż skoro to nowoczesny alarm  :smile: 
 To nic, że nowoczesna syrena o sztandarowym tytule " głośna syrena alarmu akustycznego" będzie wyła i wk....ała wszystkich sąsiadów skoro Ty będziesz daleko od nowego nowoczesnego alarmu bezprzewodowego :smile: 

Napisałem; skoro nie stać cię na nowy kup używany i skonfiguruj go wg własnych potrzeb- będzie dużo lepszy i bardziej niezawodny i posłuży Ci wiele lat.
Naprawdę, życzę Ci słusznego wyboru-pozdrawiam

----------


## qubic

> Co chcesz abyśmy Ci doradzili ? namówili Cię na ten z Lidla? chcesz to kup będziesz miał alarm bezprzewodowy nowoczesny z różnymi funkcjami.
> Po pierwsze nie wiadomo na jakiej częstotliwości pracuje więc możesz się spodziewać różnych zachowań, ale to przecież nowoczesny alarm więc może 
> Być może łatwo jest go zakłócić jakimś generatorem szerokopasmowym, a może nawet równie nowoczesnymi alarmami samochodowymi pracującymi w paśmie 315 MHz ale cóż wszystko się może zdarzyć przecież to nowoczesny alarm 
> A przy okazji, że się będzie wzbudzał przy spadku napięcia baterii w czujnikach, a nowe baterie każdego roku przypomną Ci o pieniądzach jakie zostawiłeś w Lidlu( no chyba że będzie niedługo promocja na baterie?) to cóż skoro to nowoczesny alarm 
>  To nic, że nowoczesna syrena o sztandarowym tytule " głośna syrena alarmu akustycznego" będzie wyła i wk....ała wszystkich sąsiadów skoro Ty będziesz daleko od nowego nowoczesnego alarmu bezprzewodowego
> 
> Napisałem; skoro nie stać cię na nowy kup używany i skonfiguruj go wg własnych potrzeb- będzie dużo lepszy i bardziej niezawodny i posłuży Ci wiele lat.
> Naprawdę, życzę Ci słusznego wyboru-pozdrawiam


ty to napisałeś z doświadczenia czy ze zwykłego chciejstwa-czarnowidztwa?

----------


## CityMatic

> ty to napisałeś z doświadczenia czy ze zwykłego chciejstwa-czarnowidztwa?


Z doświadczenia, ale nad alarmami do aut które potrafią zakłócać sterownik bramy garaży podłączony do Integry.Napisałem bo jestem trochę zły na osoby którym jasno się pisze ,że nie warto, a one na siłę próbują przekonać że może jednak. 
Do autora wątku - naprawdę jest wielu z Nas udzielających się na forum którzy doradzą w sprawie uczciwie, znają się trochę, z niejednym się już spotkali i posiadają pewną wiedzę z życia, że nieraz warto jest dołożyć nawet w tym przypadku 100 zł i mieć coś porządnego niż dla "zabawy' zachęcić do kupna czegoś co nie będzie dobrze działało.
Z mojej strony nie uważam aby mając prawie 50 lat pracując w zawodzie automatyka i energetyka, zajmując się amatorsko elektroniką miałbym coś polecić co jest jednorazowym wytworem firmy nastawionej na szybki zysk poprzez dużą sprzedaż.
Dlaczego jest to sprzedawane w markecie spożywczym? a nie przez firmy zajmujące się systemami alarmowymi ? Przecież niski koszt zakupu i niezawodność = większy zysk i spokój dla tych firm.
Przecież gwarancja "Door-to-door" to nic innego jak wymiana sprzętu na nowy (reklamowany nie podlega naprawie) a firma ma nadzieję ze do upływu gwarancji jakoś dociągnie

Pozdrawiam i naprawdę życzę słusznych wyborów.

----------


## dopestar

ojej , ale nie obruszyliście. przecież na tym to miało polegać. na merytorycznym podejściu do sprawy. czy ja napisałem, że koniecznie musi być ten model ? czy napisałem o nowoczesnym podkreślając cały czas i upierając się przy tym wyborze ? prosiłem o poradę i dostałem odpowiedź, że nie warto za co dziękuję. jestem zielony w tych sprawach dlatego chciałem poznań opinię fachowców. gdybym ich nie potrzebował - już bym stał w lidlu. od razu obruszenie, że ktoś coś podlinkował z marketu spożywczego. Panowie , na co dzień pracuję w firmie, która jest dużym dystrybutorem sprzętu IT i uwierzcie, że wiem o czym piszę - spotykam się z podobnymi opiniami mega super fajnymi tabletami z biedronki czy lapkami z reala. reaguję podobnie. 

reasumując dzięki. porozglądałem się i poszukam czegoś z Satela i choć dołożyć trzeba drugie za używany tyle to pewnie zaryzukuję. albo jak dojrzeję do decyzji to kupię nowy.

----------


## CityMatic

> ojej , ale nie obruszyliście. przecież na tym to miało polegać. na merytorycznym podejściu do sprawy. czy ja napisałem, że koniecznie musi być ten model ?


Bez przesady, nikt się nie obruszył(może w innych wątkach tego forum :smile: 
Ja również nabyłem kilka lat temu nawigację w Biedronce...i co działa do dzisiaj, może lekko podrasowana, wymieniona bateria i oprogramowanie, ale działa i ma się dobrze  :smile: 
Satel to dobra firma, dobry sprzęt, oprogramowanie i serwis można dobrać do swoich potrzeb elementy, a programowanie jest ogólnie łatwe i przyjemne przy nieskomplikowanych funkcjach.
Ponadto można rozbudować poprawiając swoje bezpieczeństwo nie tylko w czasie ochrony ale i czuwania systemu informując nas o wydobywającym się gazie, tlenku węgla.
Tak samo funkcjonuje sprzęt Ropam który dodatkowo rozszerza się o funkcję automatyki domu czy mieszkania przy czym ma bardzo atrakcyjny panel sterowania współpracujący również z Androidem.

----------


## daro1973

> Co chcesz abyśmy Ci doradzili ? namówili Cię na ten z Lidla? chcesz to kup będziesz miał alarm bezprzewodowy nowoczesny z różnymi funkcjami.
> Po pierwsze nie wiadomo na jakiej częstotliwości pracuje więc możesz się spodziewać różnych zachowań, ale to przecież nowoczesny alarm więc może 
> Być może łatwo jest go zakłócić jakimś generatorem szerokopasmowym, a może nawet równie nowoczesnymi alarmami samochodowymi pracującymi w paśmie 315 MHz ale cóż wszystko się może zdarzyć przecież to nowoczesny alarm 
> A przy okazji, że się będzie wzbudzał przy spadku napięcia baterii w czujnikach, a nowe baterie każdego roku przypomną Ci o pieniądzach jakie zostawiłeś w Lidlu( no chyba że będzie niedługo promocja na baterie?) to cóż skoro to nowoczesny alarm 
>  To nic, że nowoczesna syrena o sztandarowym tytule " głośna syrena alarmu akustycznego" będzie wyła i wk....ała wszystkich sąsiadów skoro Ty będziesz daleko od nowego nowoczesnego alarmu bezprzewodowego
> 
> Napisałem; skoro nie stać cię na nowy kup używany i skonfiguruj go wg własnych potrzeb- będzie dużo lepszy i bardziej niezawodny i posłuży Ci wiele lat.
> Naprawdę, życzę Ci słusznego wyboru-pozdrawiam


Witam. Alarm OLYMPIA 9571 pracuje na częstotliwości 868 MHz. Gdybyś miał trochę pojęcia to byś to sprawdził. I z tego co wiem to produkt  Niemiecki a na pewno nie chiński. A z resztę co teraz nie jest chińskie ????? A baterie wyczerpane nie uaktywniają alarmu tylko informują centralką o ich wymianie.  A jeśli załączy się alarm to nie koniecznie musi wkur...... sąsiadów , po prostu zadzwoni do nich  i powiadomi o np. włamaniu. System alarmowy bezprzewodowy OLYMPIA  9061 5943, GSM, 868 MHz  zajął 6 miejsce, Ranking zestawy alarmowe styczeń 2015. Oczywiście mowa tu o alarmach nie profesjonalnych. Znajomy ma alarm OLYMPIA  i dwa razy uratował mu dobytek. Dlatego kupiłem ten zestaw z LIDLA  bo nie stać mnie na Securite lub  drogi alarm. Lepiej taki niż żaden .Najpierw kolego poczytaj instrukcję i zobacz jakie ma możliwości a nie oceniaj jak nie miałeś go w użytku. A jeśli się okaże coś nie tak to mam 3 lata gwarancji i mogę go zwrócić. Nie jest to profesjonalny alarm ale polecam bo widziałem jak działa. Zestaw z LIDLA jest w dobrej cenie. Pozdrawiam

----------


## dendrytus

> Witam. Alarm OLYMPIA 9571 pracuje na częstotliwości 868 MHz. Gdybyś miał trochę pojęcia to byś to sprawdził.


Ile kosztują i gdzie mogę kupić dodatkowe 2 kontaktrony, pilot i czujkę PIR?

----------


## daro1973

[QUOTE=dendrytus;6746938]Ile kosztują i gdzie mogę kupić dodatkowe 2 kontaktrony, pilot i czujkę PIR?[/QU                                                                                       są  dodatkowe elementy w sklepie int.  Do mojego modelu 9571 nie znalazłem, ale słabo szukałem. Widziałem do modelu innego 3 szt kontaktory za 160zł. Musisz poszukać w necie . Z astanawiam się nad kupnem czujki dymu.

----------


## CityMatic

> ... polecam bo widziałem jak działa. Zestaw z LIDLA jest w dobrej cenie. Pozdrawiam


A co widać ? jak działa?
A ten ranking to na forum  "Kobiety Kobietom" brawo super odniesienie.http://kobiety-kobietom.com/zakupy/r...stawy-alarmowe
No i oczywiście można go kupić na stronie Ogarnięci.pl...anują zakupy.  :smile: 
Proszę - bez zbędnych reklam- ale widocznie to forum jest atakowane z każdej strony przez próbujących coś sprzedać

----------


## dendrytus

> są  dodatkowe elementy w sklepie int.  Do mojego modelu 9571 nie znalazłem, ale słabo szukałem.


Pytałem pro forma.




> Widziałem do modelu innego 3 szt kontaktory za 160zł.


I co mam sobie z nimi zrobić?




> Musisz poszukać w necie . Z astanawiam się nad kupnem czujki dymu.


Naprawdę myślisz, że może mnie interesować g*wniany alarm z lidla?




> A ten ranking to na forum  "Kobiety Kobietom" brawo super odniesienie.http://kobiety-kobietom.com/zakupy/ranking.php?pr=zestawy-alarmowe


To faktycznie musi być zajebisty alarm, skoro zajął aż 6 miejsce w teście.
Przegrał między innymi z czymś takim 
http://mdh-system.pl/index.php?p2271,alarm-do-okien-i-drzwi-czujnik-otwarcia-z-sygnalizatorem-ma-05a3#nclid=dbb78d73741a3c286698585d5ff3e8b6
za 15 zł.
Ale wygrał za to z integrą 128 i 16 czujnikami, który to zestaw zajął dopiero 18 miejsce.
Na 30 miejscu jest intergra 64 z 16 czujnikami i modułem GSM.
Na 43 miejscu znalazła się integra 128WRL z panelami LCD z 16 czujnikami

Ale najważniejsze są kryteria i sposób przeprowadzania tego testu"

"Ranking najlepsze zestawy alarmowe, aktualizowany codziennie *na podstawie popularności produktu w porównywarce cen nokaut.pl*"

Jakby nie patrzeć profesjonalizm pełną gębą

----------


## iF-Jimi

Jak by to ująć językiem dendrytusa, Trabant wygrał z Bentley-em w testach bezpieczeństwa bo sprzedano więcej egzemplarzy Trabanta  :big lol:   Przypomina mi to ranking najbogatszych Polaków w gazecie Wprost lub Fakt. Wszyscy się podniecają a nikt się nie zastanawia na podstawie czego, albo skąd zebrano dane na podstawie których opublikowano ranking.

----------


## dendrytus

> Trabant wygrał z Bentley-em w testach bezpieczeństwa bo sprzedano więcej egzemplarzy Trabanta


Drobne sprostowanie.
Nie wygrał, bo sprzedano go więcej, tylko wygrał bo zapytano się o niego więcej razy w wyszukiwarce cen.
Gdyby brano pod uwagę sprzedaż, to nie ma najmniejszej wątpliwości, że nawet integr128WRL pokonałaby wynalazek z lidla.

----------


## Sztywniak

Einstein miał rację , głupota ludzka jest nieskończona  :wink:

----------


## Marcin124

E tam, ja nigdy nie ufam supermarketom i ich sprzętom... Dobrze działał Satel, ale był przewodowy spalił się gdy była burza. :ohmy:  Rok temu nabyłem alarm Expanda bezprzewodowy, nabyłem za 600zl  więc i na burze odporny. Działa elegancko chociaż jedyne włamanie jak na razie to lis w piwnicy, uciekł jak tylko usłyszał syrenę.  :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## dendrytus

> Rok temu nabyłem alarm Expanda firmy ErdaElectronic* bezprzewodow*y, nabyłem za 600zl  *więc i na burze odporny*


 :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  
Pokazywanie publiczne, że jesteś nieukiem i tumanem podnieca ciebie czy twoją kobietę?
Od kiedy to bezprzewodowść uodparnia na przepięcia spowodowane burzą?
Jeśli, nieuku, spalił ci się satel od burzy, to i to badziewie się spali, bo masz niesprawną instalację  odgromowo-przepięciową.

PS.
Następny skretyniały marketingowiec podający się za zadowolonego klienta.

----------


## Maanniutek

Najlepszym rozwiązaniem na tanie zabezpieczenie szybki i bezprzewodowe mieszkania budowy itp jest Satel Micra zbudowany na nadajniku GSM koszt jego to 511 pln netto do tego trafo do obudowy ok 60pln  i akumulator ok 65pln, jeden czujnik PIR do tego systemu to koszt 88 pln ewentualnie kontaktron troche tańszy, klawiatura bezprzewodowa 99pln ( działa jak pilot z tym że wymaga kodu) a pilot 50pln.   Mozna sterować SMS lub z poziomu aplikacji na smartfona jak i otrzymacie powiadomienia o alarmach i to każdego czujnika z osobna oraz inne inf jak słaba bateria, brak 230V, zał/wył itp Montaz zajmie z godz i tyle. Tani a bardzo dobry system i nie chińszczyzna z lidla itp

----------


## rumcajs52

> Z doświadczenia, ale nad alarmami do aut które potrafią zakłócać sterownik bramy garaży podłączony do Integry.Napisałem bo jestem trochę zły na osoby którym jasno się pisze ,że nie warto, a one na siłę próbują przekonać że może jednak. 
> Do autora wątku - naprawdę jest wielu z Nas udzielających się na forum którzy doradzą w sprawie uczciwie, znają się trochę, z niejednym się już spotkali i posiadają pewną wiedzę z życia, że nieraz warto jest dołożyć nawet w tym przypadku 100 zł i mieć coś porządnego niż dla "zabawy' zachęcić do kupna czegoś co nie będzie dobrze działało.
> Z mojej strony nie uważam aby mając prawie 50 lat pracując w zawodzie automatyka i energetyka, zajmując się amatorsko elektroniką miałbym coś polecić co jest jednorazowym wytworem firmy nastawionej na szybki zysk poprzez dużą sprzedaż.
> Dlaczego jest to sprzedawane w markecie spożywczym? a nie przez firmy zajmujące się systemami alarmowymi ? Przecież niski koszt zakupu i niezawodność = większy zysk i spokój dla tych firm.
> Przecież gwarancja "Door-to-door" to nic innego jak wymiana sprzętu na nowy (reklamowany nie podlega naprawie) a firma ma nadzieję ze do upływu gwarancji jakoś dociągnie
> 
> Pozdrawiam i naprawdę życzę słusznych wyborów.


Z ogromnym zdziwieniem czytam Twoje porady specjalisty od alarmów samochodowych dla poszukującego alarmu do mieszkania. Zaczynam wątpić w to Twoje "doświadczenie". Nie znając firmy, nie znając urządzenia wyrażasz bardzo negatywną opinię? Jako widzimisię? To forum ma służyć ludziom poszukującym sensownej informacji, a nie widzimisię. Zastanów się trochę, zanim zabierzesz głos na temat, o którym masz raczej nikłe pojęcie, jak widać z Twoich wypowiedzi. Mam to urządzenie w domku jednorodzinnym, poszerzone o dodatkowe sensory, zamówione bezpośrednio w firmie. Przysłane natychmiast, w ciągu tygodnia. I wszystko funkcjonuje. Ja nie mam muzeum, ani skarbca, a więc wszystkie skomplikowane zabezpieczenia są w moim przypadku zbędne. To, co zapewnia to urządzenie, jest w zupełności wystarczające, a liczy się również koszt. Poczytaj trochę na temat, to może zadzwoni we właściwym kościele....

----------


## dendrytus

> To, co zapewnia to urządzenie, jest w zupełności wystarczające, a liczy się również koszt.


Nikogo nie obchodzi jakie sobie wieszasz g+wno na ścianie. Twoje małpy twój cyrk.
Nie muszę oglądać trabanta, ani nim jeździć, aby stwierdzić, że to g+wno.

Swoją drogą trzeba mieść nieźle zryty beret, aby zakładać kontro na tym forum i publicznie pokazywać własną ignorancję.

Ps.
Ile teraz płacą od postu, panie płatny spamer.

----------


## mistalova

Podepnę się pod temat - to jak wygląda najprostszy alarm godny uwagi? np. coś z Satela? bo potrzebuję naprawdę prostej konfiguracji - jedna czujka ruchu, jedna klawiatura, tyle, że wszystko bezprzewodowe. Niestety spece w moim rejonie uparli się na mega rozbudowane zestawy za 3kPLN, a mi potrzebny naprawdę prosty zestaw... 
Uprzedzając pytania - słoneczników van Gogha ani złotych krugerandów nie posiadam  :smile:

----------


## vascode

trzy posty wyżej:
"Najlepszym rozwiązaniem na tanie zabezpieczenie szybki i bezprzewodowe mieszkania budowy itp jest Satel Micra zbudowany na nadajniku GSM koszt jego to 511 pln netto do tego trafo do obudowy ok 60pln i akumulator ok 65pln, jeden czujnik PIR do tego systemu to koszt 88 pln ewentualnie kontaktron troche tańszy, klawiatura bezprzewodowa 99pln ( działa jak pilot z tym że wymaga kodu) a pilot 50pln. Mozna sterować SMS lub z poziomu aplikacji na smartfona jak i otrzymacie powiadomienia o alarmach i to każdego czujnika z osobna oraz inne inf jak słaba bateria, brak 230V, zał/wył itp Montaz zajmie z godz i tyle. Tani a bardzo dobry system i nie chińszczyzna z lidla itp "

 :smile:

----------

